# Heat Press Retailers in New Jersey?



## MarkMan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi folks...

Does anyone know of any businesses in New Jersey that sell heat presses?

Or could someone suggest what heading to look under in the phone book?

I've tried searching every which-way but have so far come up empty.

I'd really like to see a heat press up close before I decide to buy one. I've seen videos on You Tube, but seeing one up close is my next step.

Thanks again, folks.
Have a profitable day!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

RPL Supplies, Inc. - The Source for Heat Presses, Transfer Paper, Photo Mugs, Inkjet Sublimation, Photo Gifts and More for the Photo Gift Industry They're in Garfield...


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Proworld also sells all type of heat press machines, the are in south jersey, Pennsauken.
Very nice people to deal with.
www.proworldinc.com

Art


----------



## apeman77 (Apr 29, 2014)

F&M Expressions carries a huge array of heat presses


----------



## chintanpatel2233 (Jun 10, 2015)

tfalk said:


> RPL Supplies, Inc. - The Source for Heat Presses, Transfer Paper, Photo Mugs, Inkjet Sublimation, Photo Gifts and More for the Photo Gift Industry They're in Garfield...


Hi, I am thinking to buy All in one heat Press that is on RPL Suppies Inc webside. Is it good to buy that ?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, no experience with that heat press. We started with a Stahls Hotronix, then switched to a Knight DK20, currently using a Hix auto.


----------



## John Helm (Oct 28, 2014)

TyrrellTech in Flemington has a complete line of George Knight heat presses, but they're a big dealer for Roland printers. I bought a Stahls Hotronix heat press last month through Amazon. It came from BestBlanks Wholesale in PA and since I'm an Amazon Prime member, there was no shipping fee (or sales tax). UPS freight delivered in two days. Awesome heat press by the way.


----------

